

Listening To Our Customers Almost Killed Our Startup - slay2k
http://www.getdigsy.com/blog/small-business/listening-to-customers-almost-killed-our-startup/

======
gchokov
I was trying to tell multiple times here on hackernews that you should not
listen blindly, but have the vision and push until you make it reality.
Everytime I got down-voted by lean followers. People often do not know what
they want and are IRRATIONAL. Let the down-voting continue.. just like NASDAQ
and S&P today :)

